

Forgetful Chef looks to the crowd - cjdsie
http://indiegogo.com/forgetful-chef/x/2121780
Forgetful Chef is just about ready to launch. We've put together an amazing passionate team and have scrutinized over every detail within the app to help you become a better chef. But there is one piece of the puzzle missing. That piece is you. With a small contribution to our campaign, you will be supporting great homecooking.
======
cjdsie
Forgetful Chef is just about ready to launch. We've put together an amazing
passionate team and have scrutinized over every detail within the app to help
you become a better chef. But there is one piece of the puzzle missing. That
piece is you. With a small contribution to our campaign, you will be
supporting homecooking everywhere. Please help us make our dream a reality for
home chefs.

